# Duyuru > Gündem >  Türkiye'de 90 nükleer başlık var!

## bozok

*Türkiye'de 90 nükleer başlık var!*

[

*CHP'li şükrü Elekdağ, İncirlik'teki ABD üssünde 90 adet 561 tipi bulunduğunu belirterek ''Sayın Davutoğlu'na soruyorum, bu silahları hangi karanlık amaçlara hizmet için ülkemizde konuşlandırıyorsunuz?'' dedi*

TBMM'de Dışişleri Bakanlığı'nın bütçe görüşmeleri devam ederken, CHP milletvekili şükrü Elekdağ söz alarak kürsüye geldi.

şükrü Elekdağ'ın konuşması sürerken TBMM Başkanvekili Sadık Yakut sürenin dolduğunu söyledi ve Elekdağ'ın sesini kesti. Genel Kurul salonunda hararetli bir tartışma başladı ve Elekdağ'ın söyledikleri ses kesildiği için duyulmadı.

CHP'li Elekdağ'ın Türkiye'deki nükleer başlıklarla ilgili konuşması şöyle:

"Açıklanan WikiLeaks belgeleri arasında bulunan Almanya'daki ABD Büyükelçisi tarafından Washington'a gönderilen 12 Kasım 2009 tarihli gizli rapora temas edeceğim. Raporda, ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Bakan Yardımcısı Philip Gordon'un, Alman muhatabına Türkiye'deki İncirlik üssünde ABD'nin nükleer silahlarının mevcut olduğunu açıklayan ifadesi yer alıyor.

Hemen belirtelim ki, İncirlik'te 90 adet B61 tipi taktik nükleer bombanın sığınaklarda muhafaza edildiği, daha önce yayınlanan ABD Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı kaynaklı bilgileri içeren belgelerde açıklanmıştı. şimdi bu bilgiler doğrulanmış olmaktadır.

Soğuk Savaş döneminde Warşova Paktı ile Sovyetler Birliği'ne karşı düzenlenen NATO savunma planları çerçevesinde Türkiye'de konuşlanmış bulunan bu nükleer bombaların o dönemde bir gerekçesi mevcuttu. Ancak Varşova Paktı çökmüştür, Rusya Türkiye için bir tehdit kaynağı olmaktan çıkmıştır. Bu itibarla, bu silahların hala İncirlik'te muhafaza edilmesi için hiçbir izah edilebilir gerekçe mevcut değildir.

Ben şimdi Sayın Davudoğlu'na soruyorum, bu silahları hangi karanlık amaçlara hizmet için ülkemizde konuşlandırıyorsunuz?

Yunanistan Araxos Hava üssü'ndeki ayni tip nükleer silahları topraklarından çıkarmışken, Türkiye bunları neden hala topraklarında muhafaza ediyor? Yunanistan'ın yaptığı gibi, bu silahları hemen Türkiye'den def ediniz…

Silahların Türkiye'den çıkarılması, İran'ı ve diğer bazı Ortadoğu ülkelerini, Türkiye'nin kontrolünde olmayan bu silahlara karşı duyduğu endişeden kurtaracaktır. Diğer taraftan, Türkiye kendi üstüne düşeni yapmış olmakla bölge barış ve istikrarı açısından fevkalade önemli olan 2012 yılında toplanacak Ortadoğu'nun nükleer silahlardan arındırılması konferansında çok daha etkili ve yapıcı bir rol oynamasını sağlayacaktır."


20.12.2010 15:04 / *VATAN*

----------

